# Preferred fixture type over sink with valance.



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

I would put a can up there. I put recessed in the rest of the kitchen so it matches with them.


----------



## tersus (Jul 3, 2012)

I'd go with a can. Not just because I think they look better, but it rules out the possibility of the customer/homeowner... picking out a fixture that doesn't fit, etc.. I had a homeowner once give me a wall mount vanity fixture to be put on the ceiling above the sink. I talked them out of it.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

I typically put a 6 inch can up there as well, however, it depends on the height and width of the area. With a wider valance, I talk them into 2 4-inch cans because of the higher margins. If they have high ceilings, I try to talk them into a single small pendant to add a splash of color into the kitchen area. 
120v vs 12v depends on the fixture. I couldn't give two sh!ts.


----------

